# My cat has a UTI I believe! :( Any advice?



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok so last year my cat got a UTI and they checked for the crystals, etc and gave him antibiotics. They wanted me to put him on their nasty science diet but I didn't. I put him on Instinct wet with a little but of dry and then I fill up the empty can with water and ad that to the food to make sure he gets a lot of water. 
Well, he did wonderful for a whole year and now I think he has one again. I have an appointment at the vet for tomorrow at 4:30. I noticed he has been frequenting the letterbox and only peeing small amounts. I even managed to collect some of the pee and it was tinted pink so I know he has blood in his urine. 

Have any of you ever dealt with this?! And do you have any natural home remedies to help him feel better till tomorrow?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What is his normal diet? Is it just dry kibble or does he always get canned food to? Cats need a lot of moisture in there diets and even more so than dogs.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He always gets canned food. (Instinct brand) and then because he loves the dry, I just sprinkle a few kibbles on the wet. I even fill up the can that the wet cat food came out of with water and ad that to the wet food! My other cat has no problems at all. It's like this cat is prone to them or something.  I tried to switch them to raw when he gotmhismfirst one last year but they would not eat it...at all. I tried, believe me.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I believe you about raw. its hard to switch cats over. i can only get my cat to eat sardines plus her dry and canned food. male cats tend to suffer from utis more than females because of a narrow urethra watch the magnesium levels in his food.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I know!!  its so sad! His foods don't have ash or magnesium at all, that is why I am baffled....and our other cat is male and is fine. I just wonder if there was anything I could do for him till tomorrow. Well, I guess I will find out then what is going on! Prayers for him please! I hate taking cats to the ver because they aren't like dogs, they think you are purposely tortureing them!


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Our cat gets the food specifically made to help the urinary tract. He gets crystals if he is on any other cat food. So you might want to look into that one. I'll get the name a little bit later.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ditch the kibble and stick to canned if you can. Ask your doctor about administering Sub Q fluids at home. A few times per week of LRS will flush him out on a regular basis. As far as the kibble that the vet wants to pawn off on you, make it clear that you don't want to feed your cat trash. Look at the Calcium, Phospherous, and Magnesium in the kibbles. These need to be loooooow. Look at them on the "prescription" bags and if you MUST feed kibble, find something with similar levels. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My parents kitty started when she was older, around 12, vet said she was always dehydrated so I agree go with canned maybe not getting enough water? Hope your kitty feels better soon


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah he is only on canned Instinct! When I say I sprinkle a few Instinct kibbles on, I mean sprinkle, as like like a teaspoon! Haha! AND I fill up the empty can with water and mix it with the wet so he gets a lot of water added into the food. Lol. 

Instinct has zero magnesium and zero ash, etc. that is why I have used it.  

Ok so I didn't want to take him into this vet again only for them to X-ray him, put him under, stick a catheter in and extract urine and tramatize him like last time. I asked them if I could just bring them a urine sample and they said no. So I called another vet down the road and they said, yes just bring in a sample and if it comes back funky then bring him in, but if it's just the UTI and not stones or something they can just prescribe the antibiotic. 

Our normal vet is over an hour away and is the only vet I trust! He is pro-raw and that is all he ever recommends, yep he is amazing. Anyway, I don't like dragging a cat who is in pain out on a long trip, that is the only reason I use these random vets..haha

Kitty is doing much better now


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm glad kitty is feeling better. If he is prone to these though, you may still want to ask your Dr. about possibly giving Sub Q fluids to prevent further issues.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes he is prone to them! Our other male cat is totally fine! I will,definitely ask about giving those fluids! Good idea!


----------

